# Skito Pad inserts



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I purchased a pre-owned Bob Marshall last year. It came with a Skito Pad but without any inserts. I guess she lost them. I looked around on various websites and can only find one that sells the inserts separate. For $120!!! :shocked:
It's just 2 pieces of foam! I'm wondering if anyone can help me find this foam..even if I need to cut to fit, that would be fine. Where the heck do you buy foam lol!! :help:
I already have a Skito pad with foam. I just bought hubby a Bob Marshall and would like to put this foam-less pad I have to use with his new saddle. 
OR...anyone else with Bob Marshall saddle use something besides a Skito Pad that would be less expensive. Hubby doesn't ride too much but I want to make sure to have the proper pad for Joey to distribute the weight.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

You just uncovered one of my secrets..... I will disclose....:

Buy a Cashel WEDGE pad, the contoured english kind, and cut it down the long center....VOILA! you have shims! heavy-duty household scissors can be used to carefully bevel the edges a bit at a time. I do this horse-side, so I can fit them custom at the front of the bars (or in this case, either side of your horse's spine)!

I can't belive I told you this....shhhhhh....don't tell anybody else!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmmmm....thank you Jill! Those are only $30. I have one of those Supracore pads, maybe I could cut that to fit. http://www.supracor.com/store/show/58
Or better yet..(after noticing the price) I could sell it and just buy another Skito pad (or 2) lol!!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Heh heh! Kinda reminds me of what a friend did, but different. 

Her horse has a backbone that goes beyond pleasure, so she stuffed her bareback pad with Kotex down the center of it so it's more comfy!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is a good idea, Thanks Jill!

I use a Saddleright pad under my Sensation hybrid Treeless saddle but the horse I use it on is well padded.

For the Treefree I use a Prolite pad, though I have been wanting to put a bit thicker inserts in it. Prolite is super spendy, so this tip is great!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

As you can see in the pictures, I used white duct tape to spread these particular shims to fit my mare's conformation. One strip of duct tape on the top, one underneath, and then they stick to one another in the middle spine area. The front tape bridge is longer to allow it to go over her withers so the shims sit on either side, filling in her shark-fin.

BUT, I am currently designing a saddle PAD for another HTer that has pockets that the shims will slide into individually; a few different sets of shims and that pad can be used as the horse changes shape, or she gets a different saddle down the road, etc, etc.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

OH!!! forgot an important thing! It is a REVERSE wedge pad in my pictures!!! It is 1.5" thick at the FRONT, and .5" at the BACK... Most horses need help in the shoulder/wither area, so that is why thicker in front.....

Obviously, the possibilities are endless; they make a western-style round-skirt Cashel pad, too; it is much pricier than the english versions, but again, you can shape them anyway you like with nice sharp household scissors... even layer in the middle for a sway-backed horse...


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I think I would have to go with the western wedge...I need 29" long. And that would be $68.00 ugh. Still seems like a lot for foam. I looked at the Memory foam at walmart..not the same stuff.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I found this website...http://www.thefoamfactory.com/
The Cashel products are closed cell. The Skito is open cell. I'm learning way more than I want about foam today!


----------

